# Enzo Amore old MySpace photo section



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Link to his old MySpace photo gallery: https://myspace.com/eaallday21/photos


Typical "Jersey Shore" type stuff, funny











How you doin?

:grin2:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

:duck


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Christ, he used to be jacked. I think he looks better leaner. I certainly imagine it's better for his health.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> :duck


Moar liek "How You Mooin'", amirite? :chlol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol at Enzo "the Situation" Amore. It's amazing the charisma he and Cass have to make people love the most loathsome dregs of society-- Guidos.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Pronoss said:


> Link to his old MySpace photo gallery: https://myspace.com/eaallday21/photos
> 
> 
> Typical "Jersey Shore" type stuff, funny
> ...


"And this right here, this is big ass..."


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess there's no unseeing all that. :trips


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I know a guy who is just like Enzo...seing this is pretty lol-worthy. The dude i know looks like the Enzo from My Space...maybe years down the road he will look like Current Enzo :enzo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He really was muscular as fuck back then. His current look works better for him.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Thats Enzo OMG he was jacked back then


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I just got a tan from watching this.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

ProvoFTW said:


> I just got a tan from watching this.


My hair somehow became spiky and gelled and I can't stop fist pumping.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Sawft


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

My name is Pauly D, I am a certified disc jockey and a bonafied stud and you can't teach that!


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

I've never been :flip as many times in my life as I was while looking at these pics. He must've had a hard time refraining himself from doing that while getting used to the PG restrictions. :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This is some bizzaro world, some 9th circle of hell. Wow. I like him much better as he is now.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well I see that Enzo has always had Swag!


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Pre Enzo promo





& a jacked Enzo work out motage


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Holy shit he was ripped back then. Someone make him shave that damn beard. He looked great.*


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Look what I found from him in 2012.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06RjrK_MHDQ

(too lazy to code)


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

People shocked about him being jacked must not have known he played football in highschool and college. I think he was a strong safety, 6' 220 is the prototypical NFL size for that position and he probably wasn't too far off from that.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy fuck :chlol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Old MySpace accounts always come back to haunt people :jericho2


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

Well it's nice to see he hasn't let the fame go to his head, he was a douchebag then & he's a douchebag now.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

His hair is like 5 different hairstyles now combined. lololol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I prefer Enzo how he is right now I just cant take the whole jacked look


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Old photos... Who can blame him? Haha. He's still pretty imo


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

It's going to take me a while to unsee this.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I shudder to imagine what Cass was like before wrestling. 

He was in med school, right? Probably studying for 4 exams while doing open heart surgery and delivering a baby.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Holy shit. Looks like another person with all those muscles and the shaved beard+head. Gotta say his current look is way better. He,s too short to be jacked like that.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Jeez he was an incredible douche back in the day :lol


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

So the whole jersey thing isn't just a gimmick I see... 


Honestly if you put a past and current pic next to each other I still wouldn't have been able to recognize him.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hilarious. It's weird too cause you can tell he was one of those "so full of himself, big guy everywhere he went, everyone knew him, got lots of girls" kind of Jersey douche. Now he's in WWE as basically a complete joke character, the smallest guy in every match he's in, wearing clothes of that of a joke character. He's completely awesome and that character is perfect, but it must be weird for him to go from probably being the big man around to being a joke character.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I got massive douche chills from those pictures.


----------

